# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Gatti vs. Dorin

## tallyjuice

Well, I hope some of you saw Gatti drop Dorin in the second round last night. If you didn't, it was a beautifully executed body shot that shook his liver to the floor. Gatti still has it. Now, let's see him step up to the real competition. Also, I wanted to add that I took second place in my first grappling tournament today at welterweight. What a great feeling!

----------


## Aboot

> Gatti still has it.


Gatti never had it. Dude is a walking punching bag. As soon as he comes up against someone decent the dude will be split open...again.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

Congrats on you placing in your tournee

----------


## nickrizz

it was in my home state, everyone i know went to see the fight

----------

